# What type of strains actually taste sweet?



## krissy<3 (Mar 31, 2013)

It seems like alot of the bud around here nowadays smells really sweet but just isn't at all.. I tried one once that was called 'strawberry cough' and it not only smelled sweet and fruity but the taste was amazing! Since then i have been disappointed to find nothing that can even compare.. So i was wondering what kinds can satisfy my sweet tooth?


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 31, 2013)

I wish I could give you some of my Le Fruit Defendu clones, seeds are almost impossible to get from anywhere except one place. It's one of the best smelling, tasting and enjoyable long-lasting highs I've ever experienced and many of those that have smoked it in my circle have said the same thing.

A lot of people think this place is a scam site but it's where I got these seeds from years ago, I cannot vouch for the current management. I only clone now.

http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/Le Fruit Defendu-marijuana-seeds.php

Which Strawberry Cough?


----------



## krissy<3 (Mar 31, 2013)

What do you mean? Its just called strawberry cough that's all i know..


----------

